# Podangis dactyloceras



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2012)

Strange little rectangular flowers, but nicely fragrant.


----------



## goods (Jun 22, 2012)

These always reminded me of jellyfish!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 23, 2012)

Bravo for growing it and bring it to bloom !!!! Jean


----------



## Jaljala (Jun 23, 2012)

I love this plant (mine is in buds), yours look very healthy, congrats on the bloom. It is the time of the year!


----------



## Pete (Jun 23, 2012)

nice one dot. they tend to become profuse bloomers once they get a bit older


----------



## Ruth (Jun 23, 2012)

I have always wanted to try to grow this plant. I love the translucent flowers. Nice!!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 23, 2012)

This is nice, Dot. Where'd you get it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> This is nice, Dot. Where'd you get it?



Erich Michel. When he's at a show, I typically go to him first…

And I love the name "Podangis"!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2012)

"Heh heh, you said Podangis!" - Bevis 
I never knew they were fragrant, now I must get one.


----------



## Stone (Jun 24, 2012)

Never seen this Dot but I really like it!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 24, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2012)

Stone said:


> Never seen this Dot but I really like it!


You see them at every show here; but now that I know its fragrant its on the must have list!


----------



## nenella (Jun 25, 2012)

Very pretty Congrats! I love these cuties. Thanks for showing us -I have one but it has not flowered yet. ..


----------



## nikv (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorta reminds me of Q-Tips!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 25, 2012)

Very interesting. I like the flattened, pointy looking leaves.


----------



## newbud (Jun 27, 2012)

there's one on Ebay right now if anyone is interested.


----------

